# How can I tape my pitbulls natural ears to both be half prick?



## mariah&moose (Apr 7, 2012)

My pit Moose is now 13 weeks old. She has one Half prick ear, and one rose ear. I woould like them rose, but the fiance isn't so keen on the look. How would I go about gluing or taping them to both be half prick? All and any advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

There is a sticky on taping natural ears, but just so you know, 13 weeks is a very crazy eared stage. I love it. They will usually settle down once they are done teething. Rose is the natural ear set, so it's most likely they will settle into that.
Your fiance isn't keen on rose?


----------



## mariah&moose (Apr 7, 2012)

She is my 3rd pitt and I think the ear phase is cute, but the other 2 have had crops.... and she is staying natural lol  I don't have as much time to keep fussing with stitches and the itching and the dogs trying to scratch them out lol. But I keep hearing and seeing horror stories of how some ears don't go back to normal.... and I don't want them to stand full prick or anything crazy... I looked at that thread, and it's just for gluing rose ears ):


----------



## mariah&moose (Apr 7, 2012)

Kingsgurl said:


> There is a sticky on taping natural ears, but just so you know, 13 weeks is a very crazy eared stage. I love it. They will usually settle down once they are done teething. Rose is the natural ear set, so it's most likely they will settle into that.
> Your fiance isn't keen on rose?


Oh and by the way, if that company is yours, CaligirlCollars, I just wanted to let you know they are obnoxiously adorable! Lol wayyyyy too cute<333


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm just a partner. I've been called worse things than obnoxiously adorable, so I'll take it as a compliment 

What ear set are you trying to achieve? Rose is the most likely outcome.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

mariah&moose said:


> My pit Moose is now 13 weeks old. She has one Half prick ear, and one rose ear. I woould like them rose, but the fiance isn't so keen on the look. How would I go about gluing or taping them to both be half prick? All and any advice will be much appreciated!


Here you go!

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19079-how-glue-tape-natural-ears.html


----------



## mariah&moose (Apr 7, 2012)

Kingsgurl said:


> I'm just a partner. I've been called worse things than obnoxiously adorable, so I'll take it as a compliment
> 
> What ear set are you trying to achieve? Rose is the most likely outcome.


Lol it was def intended as a compliment!  lol. They are very cute. Hard to find NICE leather collars that have cute rhinestones and crystals  Her one ear is half prick, the other is rose most of the time, then sometimes when she is excitedd it stays full prick for a few mintues.... Im sure rose will be the easiest to acheive... so I guess that's what I'll go for.


----------

